# Raleigh mini herf



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

When is the next one. Sorry I've missed them I've been really busy.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=105638

This may be what you're looking for.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Noooo that's the big one I'm talking a bout just hanging out.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

bigswol2 said:


> Noooo that's the big one I'm talking a bout just hanging out.


Oh, have no clue then; sorry. To bad I ain't in Raleigh; I'd join :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey Patrick,
*BarneyBandMan* and I got together with *Mister Moo* at _CuppsJoe's_ on Hillsborough back in September on a Thursday night.
*RolinRandy* couldn't do Thursdays, so he and *Moo* had one on a Monday in October (that I had to miss).
Not sure, but maybe the first Monday of November??? We met at 7:00 PM. Place is open until 10:30 PM and has _great coffee_. Let's try to put it together! :ss


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm not available most nights but I'm available on weekends.


----------

